# Dean Brasseur leaving Lionel



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Dean posted over on OGR that he's leaving Lionel, today is his last day. Seems the last of the "old guard" is gone, I wonder what is going to happen to service now?


----------



## Norton (Nov 5, 2015)

Thats not good and no replacement announced yet. Maybe Jason from MTH?????

Pete


----------



## RickO (Oct 9, 2015)

Can it get any worse than no one answering the phone??? 

Nothing against Dean, (his own parts store is great, they actually answer the phone.) and it likely isn't his fault, but Lionels service really seemed to erode off after Mike Reagan left.

When Mike was there. ALL of my emails were answered within 24hrs. He even sent me a paid return tag to correct an electronic glitch on the legacy M1b that didn't allow control of the doghouse light. 

All I did was inquire about the issue, I had purchased the loco NOS but several years out of warranty. His answer was, we'll fix it, no charge. It was a minor feature that I could have easily lived without.

Mike had put forth a huge effort ironing out the kinks in Lionels parts and service, and set the bar high for the entire model railroading hobby in all scales.

Now they no longer monitor emails and one must sit on hold indefinately only to get a recording saying try again another time.

Maybe Lionels service is at the mercy of the bean counters, and they don't provide enough resources for the current staff to keep up with demand.

Its a bit interesting Mike R, Rudy T. and Jon Z all left at more or less the same time.

I'm sure between all of the defects and errors as of late Deans job wasn't much fun, can't blame him for leaving.

I hope this was O.K. to say. I wouldn't want to get an unfriendly email like I do from the "other forum moderator".


People say "its negative" or "Lionel bashing" , for me its really just frustration over the fact that Lionels service has become so abysmal.

*Hmmmm, this actually sounds like a great opportunity for you til fill John, you always end up finding and fixing the issues in the new stuff anyway, LOL!*


----------



## Jeff T (Dec 27, 2011)

Their current Customer Service/Warranty Repair has to be a bigger rats nest than anyone would want to climb in to...

Sad to see all these great names leave...


----------



## seayakbill (Jan 16, 2016)

With all the issues of their top of the line locomotives and passenger cars I would think that heading up the CS and repair depts has to be a gigantic headache. Seems like Lionel is currently adrift and the CEO is struggling to correct the problems.

Bill


----------



## beachhead2 (Oct 31, 2017)

Question: I gather this guy was involved with Lionel's service dept. but what exactly was his role?

I bought four new Lionel engines last year: three RA's and one return for refund. So yeah, if my experience is any barometer, they're getting crushed.


----------



## bigdodgetrain (Jun 12, 2015)

you can always email the top, H Hitchcock at [email protected]


----------



## Jeff T (Dec 27, 2011)

All the grumbling on the various forums, but it appears they are still financially solvent. Maybe when they see those BTO's dry up things might be addressed. But will it be too late??


----------



## SDIV Tim (Nov 19, 2015)

beachhead2 said:


> Question: I gather this guy was involved with Lionel's service dept. but what exactly was his role?
> 
> 
> 
> I bought four new Lionel engines last year: three RA's and one return for refund. So yeah, if my experience is any barometer, they're getting crushed.




He was the head at the time. I believe when Mike Regan left he took over some of his duties. My Lionmaster Class A was the engine from Hell. Within a Year and a half span, it went back and forth to Lionel 8 times. After the 4th time, I emailed Ryan and me and Dean conversed the times the engine went back and forth. 

Everything was replaced once. When it went out of it’s normal 1 year warranty, he still helped me with the engine because is spent probably 8 months of it’s time in that Year at Lionel. Dean took care of my stuff. The last time I had a warranty issue with any engine was 2018 when the A went back for the last time. My other 2 engines have done incredible.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

Ah, geez. I thought Lionel was finally getting it together. But now, I worry . . .


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

We need a train guy to buy Lionel and not bean counters. JLC must be turning over in his grave!


----------



## Jeff T (Dec 27, 2011)

Spence said:


> We need a train guy to buy Lionel and not bean counters. JLC must be turning over in his grave!



How true... Ryan and Dave did that little video some time ago. IMHO, if everything is alright in the Lionel world you have a little fun and put out something like that.

We the recent string of issues it makes you question the leadership, or lack of, at Lionel.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

beachhead2 said:


> Question: I gather this guy was involved with Lionel's service dept. but what exactly was his role?
> 
> I bought four new Lionel engines last year: three RA's and one return for refund. So yeah, if my experience is any barometer, they're getting crushed.


Dean was the Service Manager.


----------



## beachhead2 (Oct 31, 2017)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Dean was the Service Manager.


I see. Well, I have to say that my dealings with Lionel service were perfectly fine. Each time I called, they emailed me an RA with return label, I shipped it off, and they returned the item repaired promptly (30 days max each time).

So credit where it's due: repairs were top notch, new products not so much. Insofar as this Dean Brasseur had anything to do with it, his departure is probably not a positive.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Dean had a lot to do with it, and I'm pretty bummed he left.


----------



## RickO (Oct 9, 2015)

> beachhead2;2506316]I see. Well, I have to say that my dealings with Lionel service were perfectly fine. Each time I called, they emailed me an RA with return label, I shipped it off, and they returned the item repaired promptly (30 days max each time)."






Please tell us how you got them to answer the phone.


----------



## beachhead2 (Oct 31, 2017)

RickO said:


> Please tell us how you got them to answer the phone.


The most recent one was in Oct./Nov. 2019. Admittedly, it took patience. But I always made sure I called first thing in the morning. I got a cup of coffee, sat down at the computer, put it on speaker phone, and settled in for the wait.


----------



## Millstonemike (Aug 9, 2018)

beachhead2 said:


> ... sat down at the computer, put it on speaker phone, and settled in for the wait.


Yep, the only way to deal with "Your estimated waiting time is 4.3 days."

For those looking for a low cost solution I recommend *This *"Beats Pill" knockoff speaker phone. Sits under my PC display - I matched the color scheme 

I leave it powered all the time via a PC USB port. Once on, just have the phone scan and pair it. And turn on "Hands Free Mode" (Android setting). It will announce incoming calls and text message senders. It can get quite loud with it's stereo speakers, each paired with a passive radiator to enhance bass (would make a great stocking stuffier for Tweens).

The first one lasted two years before the USB connector failed from repeated insertions. I need it for my hearing and was disconnecting it often to get it nearer my ear. The replacement is on an extra long USB cable. The only negative - other than some wonky control functions - it doesn't auto re-connect after the phone has been away for a few minutes. You have to reconnect via the phone. I never tested the Li-Ion battery life in portable mode as it stays on my desk full time.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I don't see the utility of an external speaker, I have to turn down the speaker on my phone wheever I'm on hold at most locations with the terrible distorted music or in the case of Lionel idiotic NASCAR clips that run over-and-over-and-over again!


----------



## dbrodmerkel (Dec 28, 2015)

The only way Lionel is going to change in not words but actions. Stop purchasing expensive trains, stop going to the Lionel section at York, if you do express in no uncertain terms how you think about service, sometimes I attempt to order parts of locomotives, guess what, not available, not available. Stop making a big deal over the offering in the catalog. leave then at the lionel table. Most of all stop purchasing BTO trains and locomotives that will only result in heart break and grief, then and only then will Lionel get the message. Perhaps the movement of firms coming back to the use will include Lionel. This way good old american quality will return and the less than optium managers at lionel will come to understand customer service makes or brakes firms.


----------



## Millstonemike (Aug 9, 2018)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I don't see the utility of an external speaker, I have to turn down the speaker on my phone wheever I'm on hold at most locations with the terrible distorted music or in the case of Lionel idiotic NASCAR clips that run over-and-over-and-over again!


It's big benefit: It allows you to "ignore" the long hold times waiting for customer service. That was the point of Beachhead2's strategy.

While on hold waiting for "your turn", you can concentrate and work at the PC with both hands - or keep working on the loco  just ignoring the call. When a live person comes on, you can instantly converse with them via the speaker phone.

If the "Muzac" is annoying, just turn down the volume on your cell. The volume on the speaker phone will go down as well.


----------



## DJones (Oct 19, 2015)

dbrodmerkel said:


> The only way Lionel is going to change in not words but actions. Stop purchasing expensive trains, stop going to the Lionel section at York, if you do express in no uncertain terms how you think about service, sometimes I attempt to order parts of locomotives, guess what, not available, not available. Stop making a big deal over the offering in the catalog. leave then at the lionel table. Most of all stop purchasing BTO trains and locomotives that will only result in heart break and grief, then and only then will Lionel get the message. Perhaps the movement of firms coming back to the use will include Lionel. This way good old american quality will return and the less than optium managers at lionel will come to understand customer service makes or brakes firms.


Yeah! That will teach them! Put them out of business! Just think, no more complaints about prices or quality issues or calls to service and no more new trains! That should make everyone happy!

Perhaps we should be careful what we wish for.

Don


----------



## daschnoz (Dec 12, 2016)

DJones said:


> Yeah! That will teach them! Put them out of business! Just think, no more complaints about prices or quality issues or calls to service and no more new trains! That should make everyone happy!
> 
> Perhaps we should be careful what we wish for.
> 
> Don


I don't think it will get that far. When the bottom line takes the hit, the suits will start looking for reasons. If they're smart, they will start by doing an honest survey of the customer base. Step 2 of that is an honest assessment of the responses.

Hewlett Packard was doing s--t like this 10 years ago. Denying warranty claims, poor service response, sub-par product. People stopped buying HP servers (my company included). Their bottom line took a hit, and that finally got their attention.


----------



## Norton (Nov 5, 2015)

Lionel seems to know their customer base. They claim last year was one of the most profitable ever. Folks continue to buy fantasy paint schemes and reproductions of 70 year old trains at 5 to 10 times what the originals could be had for today. They cheapen their product, double the price and are still able to sell them. I don't get it.

Pete


----------



## seayakbill (Jan 16, 2016)

*They cheapen their product, double the price and are still able to sell them. I don't get it.

Pete*

Yep, it is very hard to understand the logic of the electric train addict.

Bill


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Millstonemike said:


> It's big benefit: It allows you to "ignore" the long hold times waiting for customer service. That was the point of Beachhead2's strategy.
> 
> While on hold waiting for "your turn", you can concentrate and work at the PC with both hands - or keep working on the loco  just ignoring the call. When a live person comes on, you can instantly converse with them via the speaker phone.
> 
> If the "Muzac" is annoying, just turn down the volume on your cell. The volume on the speaker phone will go down as well.


My point is that my office phone and my cell phone have perfectly suitable speaker phone capability, so I question why I need to add more speakers.


----------



## RickO (Oct 9, 2015)

seayakbill said:


> *They cheapen their product, double the price and are still able to sell them. I don't get it.
> 
> Pete*
> 
> ...


 Well.....when you have folks that feel they need to purchase Lionel regardless of the quality so they so they don't go out of buisness what can one expect?

Myself, I've change vehicle brands 4 times due too poor quality. 

My trusty old Samsung S4 now on its 3rd battery keeps plugging along. So I know which brand I'll buy if the need arises.

Is there any other $1000+ purchase you make in life where you tolerate, expect, or accept it being defective out of the box?...not me.

*Keep in mind. It was Mr. Muffin that came up with a resolution for the N&W J's while Lionel remained silent. Then Lionel came to its senses a week or two later and offered to pick up the tab.*


Lastly, filming silly facebook and youtube videos add insult to injury when this time could be spent preventing or resolving issues, or how about answering the phone when someone calls for service?

Oh I almost forgot. No ones mentioned the 5 chuffs per revolution on the new J3a's

Maybe the extra chuff added to the price?


----------



## Norton (Nov 5, 2015)

RickO said:


> Oh I almost forgot. No ones mentioned the 5 chuffs per revolution on the new J3a's
> 
> Maybe the extra chuff added to the price?



Really? I didn't know that. I don't think Lionel's chuff rate can be changed programatically like MTH. If so it has to go back to Lionel for RCMC reprogramming.

Pete


----------



## RickO (Oct 9, 2015)

Norton said:


> Really? I didn't know that. I don't think Lionel's chuff rate can be changed programatically like MTH. If so it has to go back to Lionel for RCMC reprogramming.
> 
> Pete



Check out some youtube videos of the new J3a. Its quite obvious on Norm Charbonneau's high quality videos.

Makes me wonder if it would be better to get one of the old TMCC versions with half the chuffs for half the price and just add 2 chuffs to it.

I really have no use for the extra chuff LOL!


----------



## Norton (Nov 5, 2015)

I have the two TMCC J3s. Paid roughly 900 for both. A cam change will give four chuffs, not that hard due to the screw on wheels. You would have to add a some circuitry for 4 puffs along with a fan smoke unit. Consider too, the TMCC engines have trusty Pittmans and the new version has questionable Canons.

Pete


----------



## superwarp1 (Dec 13, 2016)

Norton said:


> Really? I didn't know that. I don't think Lionel's chuff rate can be changed programatically like MTH. If so it has to go back to Lionel for RCMC reprogramming.
> 
> Pete


My J3 is a perfect four per rev. Don’t they use cam lobes on one of the axles with a micro switch?


----------



## Norton (Nov 5, 2015)

Gary, on the RCMC engines they use the tach wheel like TAS and MTH. Only the BEMC engines have to use a cam.

Pete


----------



## NewTexan (Apr 29, 2012)

That's why I have stuck to Postwar Lionel. It works almost forever if properly maintained, and if by chance it does breakdown, I can fix it myself. Besides those relays clicking that keep my trains from crashing together are so cool!


----------



## beachhead2 (Oct 31, 2017)

NewTexan said:


> That's why I have stuck to Postwar Lionel. It works almost forever if properly maintained, and if by chance it does breakdown, I can fix it myself. Besides those relays clicking that keep my trains from crashing together are so cool!


To each their own. If my only choice in O was postwar, I wouldn't even consider O. I'd be off to HO land.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Everyone enjoys the hobby in their own way. I like all the whistles & bells, that's what sucked me back in. I'm afraid if I could only have PW in O-scale, I'd be running HO as well.


----------



## Maxum (Apr 10, 2017)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Everyone enjoys the hobby in their own way. I like all the whistles & bells, that's what sucked me back in.


That and detailed 1/48th rolling stock and locomotives are what made me dive head first into O gauge.


----------



## seayakbill (Jan 16, 2016)

I do run my Postwar and Prewar a few times through the year. IMO very boring compared to CC operation.

Bill


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Isn't everything built since "the war" technically Post War? 

Or, I guess we have to designate which war....:laugh:


----------



## Cousin Eddie (Jan 4, 2019)

Old_Hobo said:


> Isn't everything built since "the war" technically Post War? <img src="http://www.modeltrainforum.com/images/smilies/biggrin.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Big Grin" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> Or, I guess we have to designate which war....


 In the Lionel world post war is 1945 to 1969.


----------



## Fiolek (May 7, 2020)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Dean posted over on OGR that he's leaving Lionel, today is his last day. Seems the last of the "old guard" is gone, I wonder what is going to happen to service now?


I have no idea what i am going to do without him. He was the only man I could get direct propper technical help and I live in Australia.


----------



## beachhead2 (Oct 31, 2017)

Fiolek, this forum is a good place to start if you need help. Welcome!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Dean will certainly be missed, I hope he's doing well in his new career.


----------



## Fiolek (May 7, 2020)

beachhead2 said:


> Fiolek, this forum is a good place to start if you need help. Welcome!


Thank you so much . I would certainly need help everynow and then .thank you for invitation. 😊


----------

